# Pipes and Pipe Tobacco



## eqdj (May 28, 2013)

I recently noticed a pic of a forum member with a pipe. I recently took up the pipe (Dec 2012) and was wondering: 

Favourite pipes
Favourite tobaccos
Favourite online shop for both

Before I joined the Marine Corps I smoked unfiltered Lucky Strikes. After joining the Corps I quit cigarettes but later started smoking Punch cigars. I could never finish a cigar so I picked up pipe smoking Now I can fill the bowl with as little or as much tobacco as I want.

I currently have two Vauen Nobile's. They're filter pipes. I've had an Erik Nording Freehand Churchwarden which I loved but I really want a filter pipe. So far I haven't been able to find a Freehand Churchwarden with Filter. 

I only smoke tinned English Blends and so far nothing matches Presbyterian Mixture

I usually order tobacco from SmokingPipes.com and have ordered pipes from Milantobacco.com and tobaccopipes.com

Thanks!


----------



## irresistible_grace (May 28, 2013)

Favorite pipe: Dr. Grabow
dr grabow smoking pipes, tobacco pipe cleaner sparta nc

Favorite tobacco: Carolina Blend

I buy it in person @ JRs

Ooh wait! Are women allowed to smoke pipes? Nevermind, I'm a Presbyterian!


----------



## eqdj (May 28, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Ooh wait! Are women allowed to smoke pipes? Nevermind, I'm a Presbyterian!


Ha! 

BTW, I ordered a sampler pack of the Five Solas Blends from JustForHim.com but it looks like an aromatic series so I may just give them to friends.


----------



## JimmyH (May 28, 2013)

I also order tobacco from Smoking Pipes in SC. Mostly GL Pease Robusto or Blackpoint. Also Gawith & Hogarth Rum Flake. Been smoking pipes for 30 years and have a gang of them that I've accumulated over the years. Favorites are probably old Comoys.


----------



## eqdj (May 28, 2013)

JimmyH said:


> I also order tobacco from Smoking Pipes in SC. Mostly GL Pease Robusto or Blackpoint. Also Gawith & Hogarth Rum Flake.



Robusto has cigar leaf/flavour, correct? I ordered Robert Lewis 123 Mixture and James Fox Bankers for that purpose. I also have Gawith & Hogarth's Balkan Mixture.


----------



## JM (May 28, 2013)

Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cobs and Mr. Brog pear wood pipes.


----------



## Romans922 (May 29, 2013)

Peterson pipes are what I prefer.


----------



## JimmyH (May 29, 2013)

eqdj said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > I also order tobacco from Smoking Pipes in SC. Mostly GL Pease Robusto or Blackpoint. Also Gawith & Hogarth Rum Flake.
> ...



Indeed it does. I used to smoke an occasional cigar back in the '70s and '80s, when quality cigars were affordable. I enjoy the cigar leaf added in the Robusto. Greg Pease is a gifted tobacco blender.


----------



## SRoper (May 29, 2013)

My favorite pipe was made by Mark Tinsky at American Smoking Pipe Company. For standard shapes, I like Stanwell and Savinelli.

I like pretty much every GL Pease English blend I've tried. For Virginias, I like McClelland's Dark Star.

My favorite online retailer is Cup O' Joes.


----------



## eqdj (May 29, 2013)

SRoper said:


> My favorite pipe was made by Mark Tinsky at American Smoking Pipe Company. For standard shapes, I like Stanwell and Savinelli.
> 
> I like pretty much every GL Pease English blend I've tried. For Virginias, I like McClelland's Dark Star.
> 
> My favorite online retailer is Cup O' Joes.



Hmmm... another GL Pease smoker. Maybe I'm being snobby by just smoking tins???


----------



## Christopher88 (May 29, 2013)

Peterson Keninary Pipe is my best smoker
my favorite pipe is a 60.00 dollar pipe my wonderful Fiancee' gave me on Christmas 2012. 
I'm an English guy and enjoy Philosophers blend from the Tinder Box; Presbyterian Mixture I enjoy as well. 

For Aromatics; since my wonderful lady enjoys the smell of cherry I just get Cherry blend. I enjoy the New Minster Cherry which can be purchased at cup of joes.


----------



## SRoper (May 29, 2013)

It is hard to get GL Pease in anything but tins. I think they once offered it in a resealable pouch--not sure if they still do.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (May 29, 2013)

I'm curious. As a former cigarette smoker who has tried cigars and pipes, I wonder how do you fight the urge to inhale, or do you?

Thanks!


----------



## JimmyH (May 29, 2013)

AndrewOfCymru said:


> I'm curious. As a former cigarette smoker who has tried cigars and pipes, I wonder how do you fight the urge to inhale, or do you?
> 
> Thanks!



I smoked, and inhaled Camels without filters from the age of 14 until I was 52. The pipe tobacco I began to smoke at the time I quit the cigs, 12 years ago, is so strong that I couldn't inhale if I wanted to. Fortunately, I didn't and don't want to.


----------



## reformedminister (May 29, 2013)

Most of my pipes are Peterson, and they are great.
I have a Brebbia that is very good, as well as a Larsen, which I thoroughly enjoy. I try different tobaccos from time to time but my favorite is Spanish Galeon which I buy locally from Just for Him. You can get it from justforhim.com. I have been going there since my Seminary days. I was surprised to see the number of Baptist Preachers who would frequent this local shop with the hope of non recognition. Presbyterians don't have to worry about this.


----------



## JM (May 30, 2013)

I haven't had a bowl in a long time and don't know if I will again but I like Muskoka Mixture and aros such as 7 Seas by Mac Baren...with sherry or brandy.


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (May 30, 2013)

JimmyH said:


> AndrewOfCymru said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious. As a former cigarette smoker who has tried cigars and pipes, I wonder how do you fight the urge to inhale, or do you?
> ...



Thanks for your comment. Although I think I would like to give the pipe another try, I think I'm more afraid that it will draw me back to cigarettes. My past experiences with both pipe and cigar were to substitute for the cigarettes, when I was trying to quit. The plan never really worked as I continued to inhale and eventually went back.


----------



## JimmyH (May 30, 2013)

AndrewOfCymru said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > AndrewOfCymru said:
> ...


I really enjoy my pipes but would love to give up tobacco completely. Maybe if I was a Presbyterian I wouldn't feel that way ...... but I'm a Baptist so ......


----------



## JM (May 30, 2013)

JimmyH said:


> Maybe if I was a Presbyterian I wouldn't feel that way ...... but I'm a Baptist so ......


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2013)

1. Nording Signature Pipe - Cigars International
2. Davidoff Blue Mixture Pipe Tobacco - Cigars International
3. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## TylerRay (May 30, 2013)

I like my Danish pipes. Stanwell makes an excellent pipe.

Tobaccos:
Peterson's Perfect Plug (the three p's)
Sam Gawaith Black XX


----------



## M21195 (May 30, 2013)

I like many types of pipes, partial to bent Dublin's

Strong English blends, my current favorite is Black Frigate by Cornell and Diehl

SmokingPipes.com is my online store.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 31, 2013)

I have a couple of Meers that I really like. I have not had many briar pipes. I smoke a couple of blends that I pick up locally. I have never purchased much on line, I tend to try and support the local brick/mortar cigar/pipe shop.


----------



## jwithnell (May 31, 2013)

Mmmm, love the smell of good pipe tobacco.


----------



## Philip (May 31, 2013)

I have a Dr. Plumb that I bought secondhand from an outdoor antique market in England. I smoke whatever the tobbacconist recommends from his private stock.

However, I may switch to Presbyterian mixture purely because of the name


----------



## JM (Jun 1, 2013)

Posted pics of my Mr. Brog warden here: Sweet Killarney! | Feileadh Mor


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone here keep their baccy in a humidor?


----------



## Philip (Jun 1, 2013)

I keep it in mine right on top of the cigars.


----------



## M21195 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> Does anyone here keep their baccy in a humidor?



I was told I didn't have to when I asked a tobacconist about it. I was also told NEVER to keep pipe tobacco with cigars.


----------



## eqdj (Jun 21, 2013)

TylerRay said:


> I like my Danish pipes. Stanwell makes an excellent pipe.



I would like a Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen pipe, but they've been pulled from Milantobacco.com haven't been able to find them anywhere else


----------



## eqdj (Jun 21, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> Does anyone here keep their baccy in a humidor?



I keep mine in 8 oz Wide Mouth Ball (Mason) Jars


----------



## eqdj (Jun 21, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> 1. Nording Signature Pipe - Cigars International
> 2. Davidoff Blue Mixture Pipe Tobacco - Cigars International
> 3. Isn't it obvious?



Love Freehands - and Nordings are the best!


----------



## JM (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm off this week, finished up all my duties around the house so I did a little fishing and tonight I plan to enjoy a little tobacco.


----------

